# Había empezado a caer la tarde



## Julio Verne

¿Qué entendemos en la siguiente oración, que estaba atardeciendo o que había atardecido ya, o que era ya de noche?  ---->>  Había empezado a caer la tarde.


----------



## flljob

Que estaba empezando la tarde.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues yo lo entiendo como que está finalizando.


----------



## lajacapaca

Hola,
entiendo que estaba atardeciendo
Saludos


----------



## juandelsur

Hola. 
Se refiere a que ha comenzado a declinar el sol. Crepúsculo.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE, *caer*:


> *21. *intr. Dicho del Sol, del día, de la tarde, etc.: Acercarse a su ocaso o a su fin.


----------



## juandiego

Pinairun said:


> En el DRAE, *caer*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *21.* intr. Dicho del Sol, del día, de la tarde, etc.: Acercarse a su ocaso o a su fin.
Click to expand...

Hola Pinairun.

Es bastante imprecisa esta definición, aunque probablemente esté mejor así ya que en sí el término en esta acepción es impreciso. Me refiero a que, bueno, cualquier cosa que empieza ya está acercándose a su fin.

 Sin ser demasiado estricto con esto último, yo diría que no se suele utilizar para referirnos a las primeras horas de la tarde pero sí a partir de que el Sol empieza a dejar de iluminar el cielo con la claridad que percibimos durante el día; no necesariamente cuando el Sol está a un palmo o menos del horizonte o ya ocultándose tras él.


----------



## utrerana

Hola a todos:
Si el sol se acerca a su ocaso o a su fin yo diría: anochecer.
Para la caída de la tarde estoy de acuerdo con juandiego y con lajacapaca (me encanta ese nick).
Un saludo.


----------



## Julio Verne

Bien, entonces si se entiende que la tarde está finalizando, es que está comenzando a anochecer, ¿no? al menos yo lo entiendo así, que no ha anochecido todavía pero que ya el sol se está empezando a poner y la luz está apagándose, está digamos iniciándose lo que sería el anochecer, ¿no?


----------



## utrerana

Así lo entiendo yo al menos Julio.
Un saludo.


----------



## Julio Verne

utrerana said:


> Así lo entiendo yo al menos Julio.Un saludo.


Bien, y si digo que estaba anocheciendo, ¿se entendería el mismo significado que la oración dada o se entendería que ya era de noche y estaba oscuro ya?  Es que a mí "estaba anocheciendo" me suena como que ya estaba el cielo negro o casi negro que apenas faltaba nada para estar negro o que ya estaba negro; mientras que en la oración dada yo entiendo que todavía había mucha luz y el cielo se veía de día, eso sí ya apagándose la luz del sol pero que todavía no estaba oscuro que el cielo era todavía de día pero empezando a oscurecer. Yo no veo que el significado sea el mismo que decir "estaba anocheciendo". Es decir, en mi oración era más de día (o menos de noche) y en "estaba anocheciendo" era más de noche.


----------



## Namarne

Pero tampoco "estaba anocheciendo" es lo mismo que "estaba empezando a anochecer".  Yo lo entiendo como Utrerana, aunque me parece que las fronteras son un poco imprecisas en estos casos.


----------



## utrerana

Julio:
Cuando yo utilizo caer la tarde, es que comienza a no estar el sol en su punto alto, las temperaturas bajan, es el atardecer, comienza a declinar el sol.
Cuando empleo anocheces, es que la luz ya  se hace más débil, falta poco para que el cielo sea "negro" como tu dices. Falta poco para que el sol se ponga.
Y no, no tiene el mismo significado ni se emplea de la misma manera.
Por ejemplo, es verano ( hablo en Andalucía), comienza a atardecer (sobre las seis  de la tarde), anochece (sobre las nueve, aun hay luz pero es más tenue).
Un saludo.


----------



## juandelsur

Me parece que es necesaria la aclaración de que estas expresiones son muy recurridas en literatura y no tanto en el lenguaje coloquial. Hay una película mexicana de Pedro Armendáriz que precisamente lleva el título de _Al caer la tarde. _Y buscando un poco más encontré varias novelas tituladas _Al caer la noche.
_Saludos


----------



## flljob

Y lo peor; la pregunta se refiere a una perífrasis: _había empezado a caer la tarde_, no a _había caído la tarde_.


----------



## Erreconerre

Julio Verne said:


> ¿Qué entendemos en la siguiente oración, que estaba atardeciendo o que había atardecido ya, o que era ya de noche?  ---->>  Había empezado a caer la tarde.



Cuando empieza a caer la tarde, empieza la tarde. Cuando empieza a caer la noche, empieza la noche. Y cuando empieza a caer la noche, finaliza la tarde (sin considerar la existencia del crepúsculo). O cuando empieza a _decaer_ la tarde, entonces termina la tarde.


----------



## oa2169

El problema radica en la interpretación de la palabra "caer", que muchos la confundimos con "decaer", como bien lo dijo RR con RR.

Si el ejemplo fuera con lluvia, entonces tendríamos: "Había empezado a *caer* la lluvia" (No admite duda: empezaba a llover)

"Había empezado a *decaer* la lluvia" (Tampoco admite duda: empezaba a amainar la lluvia -escampar-).

Besos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

Para mí: cuando la tarde cae, empieza a anochecer, pero de una manera solapada, en el transcurso de, pongamos, media hora o una hora. Caer la tarde sería el inicio de ese periodo de tiempo, más adelante empezaría a anochecer y la noche sería el resultado final.

Sin embargo, "caer la noche" tiene el significado contrario, es decir, no el de que la noche se ha acabado, sino el de que se ha ha hecho de noche.


----------



## oa2169

Me acordé de "Al caer de la tarde", un bambuco colombiano muy conocido por estos lados. Dice así:
*
"Al caer de la tarde cuando se duermen las flores,*
*y murmura a lo lejos una oración la quebrada,
se despiertan las aves y entonan los ruiseñores
un concierto de trinos en la enramada......."

*Obviamente, "al caer de la tarde" significa en este caso "cuando termina la tarde" y "empieza la noche".

Saludos
*
*


----------



## cbrena

Julio Verne said:


> ¿Qué entendemos en la siguiente oración, que estaba atardeciendo o que había atardecido ya, o que era ya de noche?  ---->>  Había *empezado* a caer la tarde.



Me sugiere una larga tarde de verano, el momento en el que afloja el calor, cuando aún quedan varias horas de luz diurna.


----------



## Llenaresme

Cae la tarde y tu no estás 
se que esta noche no vendrás 
me quedare con tu recuerdo 
y esta tremenda soledad 
sentado junto al ventanal 
miro la lluvia y tu no estás 
quiero olvidar que fuiste mia 
y te recuerdo mucho más. 

(Tango, de Manantial y Amado).-
Es, claramente (y es casi un oxímoron), que está anocheciendo.-


----------



## Llenaresme

*CAIDA DE LA TARDE*:
anochecer
anochecida
la fresca
entreluces
vísperas
crepúsculo
crepúsculo vespertino

(Del Diccionario Ideológico Casares).-


----------



## germanbz

Julio Verne said:


> ¿Qué entendemos en la siguiente oración, que estaba atardeciendo o que había atardecido ya, o que era ya de noche?  ---->>  Había empezado a caer la tarde.



Yo siempre he relacionado ese "caer la tarde"  con el momento en que empieza a disminuir claramente la intensidad de la luz solar.


----------



## Erreconerre

Llenaresme said:


> Cae la tarde y tu no estás
> se que esta noche no vendrás
> me quedare con tu recuerdo
> y esta tremenda soledad
> sentado junto al ventanal
> miro la lluvia y tu no estás
> quiero olvidar que fuiste mia
> y te recuerdo mucho más.
> 
> (Tango, de Manantial y Amado).-
> Es, claramente (y es casi un oxímoron), que _está anocheciendo_.-



Cuando _cae la noche_ es cuando está anocheciendo. ¿Entiendes otra cosa en Fiesta, de Serrat?

Y no veo por ningún lado del texto que citas que se refiera a la noche. Si tu lo ves, dime dónde hay algo alusivo a la noche. Y mucho menos encuentro rastro alguno de oxímoron. 

Apurad
que allí os espero si queréis venir
pues cae la noche y ya se van
nuestras miserias a dormir.

Vamos subiendo la cuesta
que arriba mi calle
se vistió de fiesta.

http://www.cancioneros.com/nc/1945/0/fiesta-joan-manuel-serrat


----------



## Llenaresme

Erreconerre said:


> Cuando _cae la noche_ es cuando está anocheciendo. ¿Entiendes otra cosa en Fiesta, de Serrat?
> 
> Y no veo por ningún lado del texto que citas que se refiera a la noche. Si tu lo ves, dime dónde hay algo alusivo a la noche. Y mucho menos encuentro rastro alguno de oxímoron.
> 
> Apurad
> que allí os espero si queréis venir
> pues cae la noche y ya se van
> nuestras miserias a dormir.
> 
> Vamos subiendo la cuesta
> que arriba mi calle
> se vistió de fiesta.
> 
> http://www.cancioneros.com/nc/1945/0/fiesta-joan-manuel-serrat



En el segundo verso, el autor dice "esta noche".- Interpreto que lo canta al mismo tiempo que "cae la tarde".- O sea: Esta diciendo: cae la tarde y ya es de noche (o está anocheciendo).-
El presunto oxímoron es en que "claramente" (la claridad es un atributo del día) está anocheciendo (el atributo de la noche es la oscuridad).-
Lo que no tengo dudas es que cuando cae la tarde, está anocheciendo.- Y cuando a Serrat se le "cae la noche" es porque poco tiempo antes se le "cayó la tarde".-
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Erreconerre

Llenaresme said:


> En el segundo verso, el autor dice "esta noche".- Interpreto que lo canta al mismo tiempo que "cae la tarde".- O sea: Esta diciendo: cae la tarde y ya es de noche (o está anocheciendo).-
> El presunto oxímoron es en que "claramente" (la claridad es un atributo del día) está anocheciendo (el atributo de la noche es la oscuridad).-
> Lo que no tengo dudas es que cuando cae la tarde, está anocheciendo.- Y cuando a Serrat se le "cae la noche" es porque poco tiempo antes se le "cayó la tarde".-
> Gracias y Saludos



Sigo sin hallar nada que me diga que cuando cae la tarde ésta se acaba y se hace de noche. Sólo encuentro que cae la tarde, es decir, que en ese momento es la tarde. Y sigo pensando que _cuando cae la tarde_ empieza la tarde. 
_Sé que esta noche no vendrás_ es una cita que no dice que es de noche; lo mismo pudo decir sé que este año no vendrás, sé que ya nunca vendrás. 
_Sé que esta noche no vendrás_, se puede decir a cualquier hora del día y de la noche, y eso no significa que estemos en la noche, necesariamente. _Sé que esta navidad no vendrás _no quiere decir que estemos en nochebuena.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

La verdad es que es una expresión que no uso, pero hasta hoy había pensado que "al caer la tarde" era el inicio del atardecer. Pensándolo ahora, creo que es -como han comentado- el final de la tarde, o sea lo que dice Julio aquí:


Julio Verne said:


> Bien, entonces si se entiende que la tarde está finalizando, es que está comenzando a anochecer, ¿no? al menos yo lo entiendo así, que no ha anochecido todavía pero que ya el sol se está empezando a poner y la luz está apagándose, está digamos iniciándose lo que sería el anochecer, ¿no?


Como que la tarde está cayendo, perdiéndose...


----------



## Erreconerre

aldonzalorenzo said:


> La verdad es que es una expresión que no uso, pero hasta hoy había pensado que "al caer la tarde" era el inicio del atardecer. Pensándolo ahora, creo que es -como han comentado- el final de la tarde, o sea lo que dice Julio aquí:
> 
> Como que la tarde está cayendo, perdiéndose...



Pues a mí no me cae el veinte. Porque si cuando *cae la tarde* es cuando comienza a anochecer, según Julio Verne, entonces ¿cuándo es cuando cae la noche? ? ¿cuándo empieza a amanecer?

Porque sería muy raro que cuando cae la tarde esté comenzando a anochecer, según Julio Verne; y cuando cae la noche, también, según Joan Manuel Serrat. 

Si para decir que cuando comienza a anochecer digo tanto que _cae la tarde _como que _cae la noche_, sigue sin caerme el veinte.


----------



## Namarne

Serán cosas del idioma.  Cuando cae la tarde, es que la tarde va llegando a su fin y está dando paso a la noche; cuando cae la noche, es que se hace de noche. (La noche se nos viene encima, por así decir). ¿Qué problema hay? Y cuando cae el veinte, ¿qué pasa con el veinte?


----------



## Erreconerre

Namarne said:


> Serán cosas del idioma.  Cuando cae la tarde, es que la tarde va llegando a su fin y está dando paso a la noche; cuando cae la noche, es que se hace de noche. (La noche se nos viene encima, por así decir). ¿Qué problema hay? Y cuando cae el veinte, ¿qué pasa con el veinte?



No sé si serán cosas cosas del idioma, porque sigue sin caerme el veinte. 
Y no hay ningún problema, sólo que caen dos cosas, la noche y la tarde, para decir que se hace  noche; y no cae ninguna para decir que se hizo el día. Debe haber alguna explicación más racional que decir que está bien, que así quede. 

Ah, y cuando cae el veinte es cuando agarras la onda, cuando encuentras una explicación. Es una expresión muy común, y se cree que se origina de los tiempos en que los teléfonos públicos funcionaban con una moneda de veinte centavos. Había que esperar un tiempo para oír el tono y comenzar la llamada. Entonces era cuando al teléfono le caía el veinte.


----------



## Namarne

Erreconerre said:


> Ah, y cuando cae el veinte es cuando agarras la onda, cuando encuentras una explicación. Es una expresión muy común, y se cree que se origina de los tiempos en que los teléfonos públicos funcionaban con una moneda de veinte centavos. Había que esperar un tiempo para oír el tono y comenzar la llamada. Entonces era cuando al teléfono le caía el veinte.


Gracias, Erreconerre, no conocía la expresión, está muy bien.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo no me complicaría mucho, aquí el simple caer está por decaer, 'venir a menos', 'perder potencia'. Es bastante corriente el uso de algunos verbos base en vez de sus formas prefijadas. Ya sucedía este hecho en latín. El uso del simple por lo general acerca más el mensaje, deja más abierta la interpretación y suele aportar más connotaciones.


----------



## asm

esto es un  lío:

Según el diccionario anochecer es cuando comienza la noche y aterdecer es cuando termina la tarde. Dos problemas: a) estos tiempos son casi simultaneos, bueno, no tanto, pero muy cercanos, b) usan conceptos contrarios con formas equivalentes.

atardecer 2 m. Final de la tarde:
un frío atardecer.
anochecer 2 

m. Tiempo durante el cual se hace de noche:
me gusta contemplar los anocheceres desde la playa.
 al anochecer loc. adv. Al caer la luz del día, al acercarse la noche:
llegamos a Madrid al anochecer.




Erreconerre said:


> Cuando empieza a caer la tarde, empieza la tarde. Cuando empieza a caer la noche, empieza la noche. Y cuando empieza a caer la noche, finaliza la tarde (sin considerar la existencia del crepúsculo). O cuando empieza a _decaer_ la tarde, entonces termina la tarde.


----------

